# What will be your next purchase?



## dhlkid (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi

My To-Buy-List for this year, still haven't accomplished yet! 

1. Upgrade to Spitfire Audio Symphonic Brass
2. Upgrade to Vienna Ensemble Pro 6
3. Cinematic Studio Strings
4. Spitfire Audio HZ03 
5. Spitfire Audio Low Winds (Wish List Offer only)
6. Maybe upgrade to Spitfire Audio Chamber Strings
7. Maybe Soaring Strings

What about yours?


----------



## Guffy (Sep 24, 2016)

CSS and Orchestral Tools Brass


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't know if I will ever buy another string library after CSS. Such a masterpiece.

-Roli Seaboard Rise 49
-Softube Console 1/British Class A
-CAPI Wally Heider FD312 Lunchbox 500 preamps
-New DAW/Midi CC controller, Contenders: Prosonus Faderport8, Behringer X Touch Compact, Nektar
-More Eurorack Modular


----------



## Zookes (Sep 24, 2016)

Shopping list thread ! yay

+ VILabs Ravenscroft 275
+ some few OrangeTree guitars
+ obligatory Cubase 9 update in Dec - still cannot use Reaper so well to stay behind 
+ Drawmer MC3.1
+ Strezov choirs maybe, still thinking...
+ something maybe from Orchestral Tools, we will see...


----------



## Mystic (Sep 24, 2016)

Wavesfactory Mercury


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Sep 24, 2016)

Dat Berlin Brass


----------



## NoamL (Sep 24, 2016)

I've got my wallet in a glass case that says "Do Not Break Until The Great Brass Showdown of 2016"

Everything else will have to wait for now 

In terms of long range plans - as a hobbyist and an "orchestra guy," I'm very excited for the rest of the Cinematic Studio Orchestra. CSS is top, top stuff. I have more string libraries than I'll ever need, but no woodwind libraries at all, just EWQLSO, and I use HWB for brass. So I'm thinking of either going "full CSO" the way people used to go "full BML," or perhaps I will mix and match between Berlin and CSO for the woodwinds and brass options. That would be quite expensive though! 8dio and Spitfire aren't really on my radar currently, but I'm open to checking out their new (not refurbished) releases. Right now the main factors attracting me to CSO are the high quality of CSS and the - advertisement, admittedly - of a fairly quick and predictable release schedule for the entire orchestra.

After the whole orchestra thing settles down, my next move would be to get a great reverb (currently doing fine with Spaces) and/or add some hybrid stuff to my template (looking at HZ01 and certainly everything by @Daniel James).


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 24, 2016)

I guess we are all waiting for Berlin Brass......


----------



## nicoroy123 (Sep 24, 2016)

Cinematic Studio Strings,
And anxiously waiting for Cinematic Studio Brass.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 24, 2016)

Bought a crockpot.
Next up, meat.


----------



## Replicant (Sep 24, 2016)

- New Guitar Pickup
- The whole thing of Hollywood Orchestra
- Era II


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 24, 2016)

More mics


----------



## kevinlee87 (Sep 24, 2016)

Cinematic Studio Brass, UVI Falcon


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 24, 2016)

As the odd man out for not being all that interested in orchestral brass and strings, I was intrigued by Orange Tree Samples' new Evolution Mandolin. I tend to keep my eye out for any new folk and world instruments that come along.

I'm shutting down my studio for the 2017 year to refocus on tennis, so I won't have any upcoming studio projects, which means my next virtual instrument purchases could likely end up being G.A.S-driven Black Friday sales. And there's no way to what I'll end up buying. Probably everything from Alphorns to Zithers.


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 25, 2016)

StudioLogic SL88 Grand and an iPad Pro with Duet Display for a second monitor.


----------



## URL (Sep 25, 2016)

-New Daw/midi cc controller
-Hybrid sounds


----------



## CACKLAND (Sep 25, 2016)

New DAW / Vienna Ensemble Pro 6

Currently building my own MIDI controller


----------



## Daniel Thomas (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm just starting uni, so for the first time I have the opportunity (student loan) to build my home studio.

I already have Albion ONE and some monitoring headphones, but here's my to buy list. The sample libs are all Spitfire, because of the 40% student discount they're doing.

Krk Rokit Monitors
Focusrite Scarlett 2i2
Spitfire HZ01 
Spitfire Mural vol 1
Spitfire Harp Redux

Then a few hardware bits - active usb hub, external HDD etc

Not wanting to hijack the thread, but if anyone can see any flaws in my purchasing plans, I'd love to hear them before it's too late!


----------



## CACKLAND (Sep 25, 2016)

Reasons for purchasing those monitors?

What kind of music do you compose?


----------



## Ben H (Sep 25, 2016)

Probably MegaMagic Guitars Part 2.
Also considering Ethnaudio Breath of Anatolia, but I'm not completely sold yet.


----------



## Daniel Thomas (Sep 25, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Reasons for purchasing those monitors?



I'm writing mostly cinematic orchestral stuff, leaning more towards the traditional, orchestral style than the 'epic action trailer'. I did a fair bit of reading online and these monitors were recommended quite often, as well as having great reviews. The big decider for me though is my fairly limited budget (£300).


----------



## CACKLAND (Sep 25, 2016)

Daniel Thomas said:


> I'm writing mostly cinematic orchestral stuff, leaning more towards the traditional, orchestral style than the 'epic action trailer'. I did a fair bit of reading online and these monitors were recommended quite often, as well as having great reviews. The big decider for me though is my fairly limited budget (£300).


Understandably that budget will always come into play regarding any studio investment.

My recommendation - invest in hardware that will sustain for years. (Monitors / Converters).


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 25, 2016)

Orchestral:

Berlin Brass
Berlin Percussion
Hybrid:

HZ01
Guitars

Django Gypsy Jazz Guitar


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 25, 2016)

1. Cinematic Studio Brass
2. Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
3. Spitfire Chamber Strings (maybe … if there's a holiday sale, that would probably be enough to push me into it)


----------



## Vik (Sep 25, 2016)

It will be Cinematic Studio Strings or Spitfire Chamber Strings (or the next Mural update, if they fix the legato/portamento issues), and one of these, if I can manage to make up my mind about which:

Orchestral Tools Nocturne
Chris Hein Solo Violin
Bohemian Violin
CineStrings Solo
East West Gypsy 

I'll also buy Emotional Violin when it's out.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 25, 2016)

Daniel Thomas said:


> I'm just starting uni, so for the first time I have the opportunity (student loan) to build my home studio.
> 
> I already have Albion ONE and some monitoring headphones, but here's my to buy list. The sample libs are all Spitfire, because of the 40% student discount they're doing.
> 
> ...


Short story: don't buy the Rokits or Focusrite. I think you will regret both. They will be weak links in your chain and have little resale value. 

There is a thread on here about Focusrite driver problems (win). You can find a more reliable longer term option.

The Rokits too, though commendably cheap, are far from flat and generally a lot more like hi fi speakers than monitors. But your monitor price range makes this really tough.

(I have KRKs so I am not knocking the brand).

If you are in Europe get on Thomann's blow out pages. And look at second hand. E.g. Second hand Babyface at the right price etc...

(You also mean external SSD not HDD right?)


----------



## Daniel Thomas (Sep 25, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Short story: don't buy the Rokits or Focusrite. I think you will regret both. They will be weak links in your chain and have little resale value.
> 
> (You also mean external SSD not HDD right?)



Thanks for your reply, I'm seriously glad I posted on this forum before heading down to the shops... 

I did mean HDD, it was my understanding that streaming a small amount of samples (200gb approx) from a 1TB usb 3.0 hard drive wouldn't be a problem? 

I'm going to follow Cackland's sterling advice, and just use my University recording studios to do all of my tracking and most of my mixing. Then rather than dropping small amounts of money of rubbish gear, I can save until I can get some gear that's worth all the bother.

You VI controllers are a fantastic bunch.


----------



## markleake (Sep 25, 2016)

Daniel Thomas said:


> Thanks for your reply, I'm seriously glad I posted on this forum before heading down to the shops...
> 
> I did mean HDD, it was my understanding that streaming a small amount of samples (200gb approx) from a 1TB usb 3.0 hard drive wouldn't be a problem?
> 
> ...


Really not sure how that HDD setup would work. It does sound a bit risky, but it may work.

Regarding monitors and external audio interfaces, do you know that you can usually do pretty well without having any external interface at all by using the ASIO4ALL drivers? (If on PC). Unless you need to have analog inputs for microphones and such?

Also, agree on what others said about the monitors. Personally I'd be prioritising sample libraries over monitors. You can do reasonably well with headphones or even hifi speakers that you are familiar with or already have (so long as they make some attempt at being *reasonably* flat in tone -- [Beats headphones may be a step too far!]). The lower tier monitors won't be too much different to these options and often will have too much of a coloured sound to them to be true monitors.

What matters more is what you are familiar with. Once you know what you are mixing to, you automatically start to compensate, knowing the weaker areas of your equipment.


----------



## jonathanprice (Sep 25, 2016)

Sample Modeling Cello


----------



## markleake (Sep 25, 2016)

Probably Spitfire Symphonic Brass for me, although I'm not 100% yet on that (I already have HWB).

Any suggestions on how I can justify my purchase of SSB to myself?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 25, 2016)

markleake said:


> Probably Spitfire Symphonic Brass for me, although I'm not 100% yet on that (I already have HWB).
> 
> Any suggestions on how I can justify my purchase of SSB to myself?


I got myself also an copy of Spitfire Symphonic Brass and it is a great brass and Spitfire product at a introductory price right now


----------



## chibear (Sep 25, 2016)

Actually just pulled the trigger last week:

Chris Hein Winds
Virtual Sound Stage 2
Leap Motion Controller with AeroMIDI


----------



## fgimian (Sep 25, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Short story: don't buy the Rokits or Focusrite. I think you will regret both. They will be weak links in your chain and have little resale value.
> 
> There is a thread on here about Focusrite driver problems (win). You can find a more reliable longer term option.
> 
> ...



Sadly everything good comes at a price, but these are my suggestions:

* Focusrite audio interfaces are not a bad choice. If you're on a Mac, check out their Thunderbolt Clarett series instead though. If you're on PC with USB 2.x, you would probably be better with an RME interface honestly. I currently use a Clarett and previously used a Fireface UC, both solid units, though I prefer the Clarett overall in terms of performance, design and simplicity. Sound is great on both units, no complaints.

* KRKs aren't exactly the best monitors but you would need to pay a lot more to go for anything decent. Brands like ADAM or EVE would be my top pick right now. EVE have some smaller models which would likely be a better choice than the bigger KRKs, have a listen to them and check if they are in your price range.

Good luck


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 25, 2016)

chibear said:


> Leap Motion Controller with AeroMIDI


How do you like it so far? I tried using Lap with GECO, but it was a little too imprecise for me, and the values are a bit too jumpy for me (it would jump from a high value to a low value).


----------



## Zhao Shen (Sep 25, 2016)

Either Cinematic Studio Brass or Berlin Brass. I'll have to see how the sounds and features compare and see if it's justified to grab Berlin at twice the price.


----------



## chibear (Sep 25, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> How do you like it so far? I tried using Lap with GECO, but it was a little too imprecise for me, and the values are a bit too jumpy for me (it would jump from a high value to a low value).


So far I've been using it to input CC#11 and/or volume automation curves and automating vibrato parameters and am finding I have to do less editing in the piano roll after a take than I did on ether nobs or sliders. For 'exact' static settings, I've been having it read on 4 or 5 fingers, finding the setting, then closing my fist there. Not finding any jaggedness in the performance. The one thing I don't like is that when I set a range for it to operate, like say 40-110 on CC#11 e.g., it still only reads in the same area of the sweep of your hand at 40-110 rather than spreading that out over the the whole distance of my hand's travel. When I get a little more proficient I'll contact the devs & see what can be done on that.

I believe there is a free trial available.


----------



## higgs (Sep 25, 2016)

Pretty much in this order:

Mouse replacement
Cinematic Studio Brass & whatever follows (blindly clicking "buy now")
Bomber B2 DAC - or slowly piece together a B16
Half pound Wagu burger (rare) with a cheese skirt, no vegetables (why in god's name people put green things between them and their meat is a mystery), and you know what? Bacon.
In the seemingly likely event that Spitfire continues the remodeling and consolidating of their existing orchestral libraries, I look forward to the upgrades.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 25, 2016)

* Orchestral Tools Berlin Brass
* Cinematic Studio (Brass, Solo Strings, Woodwinds, Percussion)


----------



## AllanH (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the upcoming Solo Strings, Brass and WW in the Cinematic Studio Series.
At some point I'll likely also get more Spitfire libraries, especially Chamber Strings and possibly the symphonic Brass and any other upgrade to the symphonic line. I really do like the Air Studios Spitfire sound, but it doesn't blend especially well with my other products. It's more of an all-or-nothing decision, and the "all" decision is at present too rich for me.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 25, 2016)

Mystic said:


> Wavesfactory Mercury


Same here, want that baby. One more month. Will launch November 1st.


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 25, 2016)

Hope more big sales on Thanksgiving & Christmas....


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 25, 2016)

Ableton Push 2 believe it or not. I'm going to attempt to get away from traditional keyboard playing as I find myself falling into muscular memory ruts despite lots of practice and keep improvising the same track over & over...


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 25, 2016)

Credit card payments. I just went through 3 weeks of unnecessary plugin purchases. I got 3 Izotope plugs, Lush, and Synthmaster. If I spent more time learning and implementing I would be better off.


----------



## Syneast (Sep 25, 2016)

Hopefully nothing for a good while. I want to maximize the stuff I have before I spend any more money. But, I do keep a mental wish list. Since I already have large and extensive libraries I am thinking of aiming for more lightweight and versatile libraries, like:

- LASS Lite 2 (I would go CSS but it's a bit on the heavy side)
- CineBrass Core
- Albion ONE crossgrade
- Need some winds for Kontakt as well, but haven't found any yet that fit the small and versatile criteria

Of course, everything is subject to change.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 25, 2016)

Daniel Thomas said:


> I'm writing mostly cinematic orchestral stuff, leaning more towards the traditional, orchestral style than the 'epic action trailer'. I did a fair bit of reading online and these monitors were recommended quite often, as well as having great reviews. The big decider for me though is my fairly limited budget (£300).


If it's possible for you, go to a physical store and ask to listen to the monitors you're interested in. I had a shortlist of 3 different ones that fit within my budget (all very similar price point) and went to listen to them before purchasing. I'm very glad I did as the top of my list was not what I ended up getting. I didn't like the sound, it was too muddy and bass heavy. I'm very, very glad I took the time to do that.

Same goes for midi controllers, audio interfaces and keyboards. No substitute for actually looking at and feeling the controls/keys on these things (if you can) before buying. Others that are writing reviews may have lower or higher standards than you and that's not always apparent from written or video reviews.

Edit - I see my reply is a little late as there has been plenty of good advice in the thread already. Excellent!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 25, 2016)

higgs said:


> Pretty much in this order:
> 
> Mouse replacement
> Cinematic Studio Brass & whatever follows (blindly clicking "buy now")
> ...


Ahhh bacon. Or as my friend likes to call it, meat candy.


----------



## Daniel Thomas (Sep 26, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> If it's possible for you, go to a physical store and ask to listen to the monitors you're interested in.
> 
> Edit - I see my reply is a little late as there has been plenty of good advice in the thread already. Excellent!



It's never too late for good advice, thank you! I actually got the bus to a music store yesterday after everyone's advice, I'm so glad I did! The KrK's sounded so different from what I'd imagined based on reviews. The music shop guy was really helpful, and basically re-iterated the VI controllers advice in long form i.e: There's no point putting cheap monitors in a boxy, untreated room, just use headphones until you can afford to set up properly.

I now know that when there's some gear you can actually afford, especially big shiny bits of hardware, it's really easy to convince yourself that they're necessary, and great purchases.
Thanks again!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 26, 2016)

Daniel Thomas said:


> It's never too late for good advice, thank you! I actually got the bus to a music store yesterday after everyone's advice, I'm so glad I did! The KrK's sounded so different from what I'd imagined based on reviews. The music shop guy was really helpful, and basically re-iterated the VI controllers advice in long form i.e: There's no point putting cheap monitors in a boxy, untreated room, just use headphones until you can afford to set up properly.
> 
> I now know that when there's some gear you can actually afford, especially big shiny bits of hardware, it's really easy to convince yourself that they're necessary, and great purchases.
> Thanks again!


----------



## anp27 (Sep 26, 2016)

UAD Apollo Twin Duo.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2016)

Daniel Thomas said:


> It's never too late for good advice, thank you! I actually got the bus to a music store yesterday after everyone's advice, I'm so glad I did! The KrK's sounded so different from what I'd imagined based on reviews. The music shop guy was really helpful, and basically re-iterated the VI controllers advice in long form i.e: There's no point putting cheap monitors in a boxy, untreated room, just use headphones until you can afford to set up properly.
> 
> I now know that when there's some gear you can actually afford, especially big shiny bits of hardware, it's really easy to convince yourself that they're necessary, and great purchases.
> Thanks again!



Yeah I personally can't stand the KRKs. Don't listen to everythong tou read online. I currently use a pair of Adam A7X monitors and love them. They are however out of the price range you have stated. You honestly get what you pay for and trying them in person is the only way you will be satisfied. Trying them in a shop isn't really good enough either and I know it's hard with a lack of funding but a good way to test this stuff out is to buy from a reputable dealer, try them out in your own Music Lab and see what they are like and return them if you don't like them etc

It is true that you can learn any speaker but it can take a lot of work when using something horrible. At the end of the day it takes time to find something that suits your needs and you will be listen to music through them for a lot of your days and nights so why get something rubbish. Just get some decent headphones for now and save up for something better. You won't regret it in the long run! Obviously just my opinion of course.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 26, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> It is true that you can learn any speaker but it can take a lot of work when using something horrible.


Avantone Mixcubes did not take me so long 
Using with Sennheiser HD650 and Presonus S8 is good also for complete picture. Only different and necessary perspectives, I think.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh definitely. I used to use a pair of Behringher Truth monitors. Horrible things. But for £300 you can't really grumble. The problem I found was that it was impossible to hear detail. Reverb tails. Gates opening and closing. It took so much guess work (this is when I only used to track and record bands) to even get decent results. Buying some decent Monitors was the best thing I ever did and until you make that jump it's one of those things. "I can't believe I didn't do this sooner" etc.


----------



## BGvanRens (Sep 26, 2016)

Dumping my KRK's upgrading to Adam A77X, S3X-v or S2x.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2016)

best thing tou afe 


BGvanRens said:


> Dumping my KRK's upgrading to Adam A77X, S3X-v or S2x.



You won't regret it man!


----------



## fgimian (Sep 26, 2016)

BGvanRens said:


> Dumping my KRK's upgrading to Adam A77X, S3X-v or S2x.



Please do yourself a favour and audition the EVE SC207s before buying the ADAM A7Xs. I own a pair of original ADAM A7s which are amazing but the new version (with the X) is more of a hifi sound, less neutral than mine. On the other hand, the SC207s by EVE would be my next pair of monitors if these died. They sound really neutral and are designed by people who originally worked at ADAM and left to form their own company EVE.

I did a pretty thorough A/B with the A7X and the SC207 and although they are both great, the SC207s are the clear winner. Price is the same too.

Only one catch, the EVEs only have a 2 year warranty while the ADAMs have a 5 year warranty. So if you have the chance, pay the extra $100 or so to extend the EVE warranty to 4 or 5 years, whatever the store allows.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 26, 2016)

BGvanRens said:


> Dumping my KRK's


Always a good choice for when funds permit upgrading. Do not like KRK sound so much.

Careful to not buy so high tho. 
Also do not listen from shops for new monitors unless they are similar of acoustics to the room you are using! Best procedure is to take opinions and buy from a local store the monitors to your studio, install and listen, and then return to try next pair.

Can never know the quality of speakers until tested in native acoustics. Very important.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 26, 2016)

Zookes said:


> Always a good choice for when funds permit upgrading. Do not like KRK sound so much.
> 
> Careful to not buy so high tho.
> Also do not listen from shops for new monitors unless they are similar of acoustics to the room you are using! Best procedure is to take opinions and buy from a local store the monitors to your studio, install and listen, and then return to try next pair.
> ...


Good point. Great if there's a seller that will let you.


----------



## fgimian (Sep 26, 2016)

Zookes said:


> Always a good choice for when funds permit upgrading. Do not like KRK sound so much.
> 
> Careful to not buy so high tho.
> Also do not listen from shops for new monitors unless they are similar of acoustics to the room you are using! Best procedure is to take opinions and buy from a local store the monitors to your studio, install and listen, and then return to try next pair.
> ...



I don't think many places offer that service, unless you're paying extra. I personally think listening in the store is fine as long they don't have crazy amounts of reflections (they usually don't) and as long as you plan to treat your room.

Ring in advance and ask them what format you can bring music in and take a collection of music that you know very very well. If you know of certain tracks that have problems, take those too to see if you can hear them with different monitors.

Honestly, between ADAM and EVE monitors, you really can't go wrong. They are some of the best out there and I personally wouldn't even consider other brands myself after using monitors with ribbon tweeters.

On the other hand, if your store lets you listen to the monitors in your own home, then that absolutely would be the ideal scenario! I wish I had that option here.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 26, 2016)

fgimian said:


> Honestly, between ADAM and EVE monitors, you really can't go wrong. They are some of the best out there and I personally wouldn't even consider other brands myself after using monitors with ribbon tweeters.


Some time ago was using Event Opal pair and found later the current Presonus S8. Difference is not so much for quality, but S8 is so much more wide and has also easy sweet-spot in comparison of Opal. This coaxial design works somehow so well! Definitely has made me into a fan.

I am unaware of ADAM and EVE company design tho. This recommendation from you has me wishing to try some, but they are never in stock by local shops 

So strange it is to realize how shop inventory can change preferences of people in different towns.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 26, 2016)

BGvanRens said:


> Dumping my KRK's upgrading to Adam A77X, S3X-v or S2x.



Never really understood why anyone uses KRK's unless they're doing heavy rock or something and compress the shit and dynamics out of everything. Anyway. 

Next libraries coming up for work purposes.

Keyscape.
CSS.
Session Horns Pro (sale time).


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 26, 2016)

Planned for the remainder of this year:
1. U-He Diva (so long overdue to get this)
2. Embertone Fischer Viola and Leonid Bass
3. Orange Tree Samples Evolution Sitardelic, Flatpick6, Mandolin and J... A...... (not going to give what that is away until OTS announces it, but if you're curious you can find the answer by trawling through comments on Facebook)
4. Roland HPD20 if I sell my Marshall JCM2000 TSL (although I kind of want to keep that around in case I finish building that guitar)

I may also get Wavesfactory's Mercury; Universal Sampling's Windchimes; Hollow Sun's Vox Continental, RMI Electrapiano and CP70; Impact Soundworks Django Gypsy Guitar; Indiginus' Resonator; Echo Collective's Signal Return and Phono... No wonder I'm not saving any money.

Planned for next year:
Omnisphere 2

And if they ever have a no brainer sale: Noiseguild's 24 Tone Gongs, Harmonic Subtones Emo Cello and OT's Berlin Orchestra

Then I'll be complete forever! No more GAS! I'll be done, it'll be over!


----------



## passsacaglia (Sep 26, 2016)

Hardware:
Prob an iMac and a Thunderbolt soundcard perhaps the Zoom TAC-2R or the M-Audio M-track 22 (USB-C/TB3).
Depends on my mac hehe ... And then an SSD (MydigitalSSD BP5e 1TB) + UASP enclosure.

Software: Tricky one, Olympus elements perhaps ... waiting for a nice sale.


----------



## BGvanRens (Sep 26, 2016)

fgimian said:


> Please do yourself a favour and audition the EVE SC207s before buying the ADAM A7Xs. I own a pair of original ADAM A7s which are amazing but the new version (with the X) is more of a hifi sound, less neutral than mine.


I did consider EVE, oh and by the way I was talking about the A77X, not the A7X. But I am sure the same difference would be between A77X and SC307, although the EVE's are in this case a bit more expensive. But the purchase is still far away. Still need to start building a new room, plenty of time to consider and listen to monitors. Maybe I will change my mind. So far I have never heard an EVE monitor, only the Adam A8X and I have the possibility to listen to the A77X. So based on that it makes most sense for me to lean towards ADAM, but hey, if a purchase doesn't work out, I can always ship it back and get a refund.

Anyway, I don't want to hijack this thread. :D
Other then this, keeping an eye out on the Focusrite Red4Pre for the new room. As I am currently using an Behringer X32 as interface and the UA Apollo is kinda annoying me.


----------



## fgimian (Sep 26, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Hardware:
> Prob an iMac and a Thunderbolt soundcard perhaps the Zoom TAC-2R or the M-Audio M-track 22 (USB-C/TB3).
> Depends on my mac hehe ... And then an SSD (MydigitalSSD BP5e 1TB) + UASP enclosure.
> 
> Software: Tricky one, Olympus elements perhaps ... waiting for a nice sale.



It's on sale at the moment! http://soundiron.com/collections/on-sale 

Edit: oh JUST ended, sorry! :(


----------



## fgimian (Sep 26, 2016)

BGvanRens said:


> I did consider EVE, oh and by the way I was talking about the A77X, not the A7X. But I am sure the same difference would be between A77X and SC307, although the EVE's are in this case a bit more expensive. But the purchase is still far away. Still need to start building a new room, plenty of time to consider and listen to monitors. Maybe I will change my mind. So far I have never heard an EVE monitor, only the Adam A8X and I have the possibility to listen to the A77X. So based on that it makes most sense for me to lean towards ADAM, but hey, if a purchase doesn't work out, I can always ship it back and get a refund.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to hijack this thread. :D
> Other then this, keeping an eye out on the Focusrite Red4Pre for the new room. As I am currently using an Behringer X32 as interface and the UA Apollo is kinda annoying me.



I can vouch for the Focusrite Clarett interfaces, they are excellent!


----------



## Whatisvalis (Sep 26, 2016)

Solo strings and HZ01 - hopefully in the November sales.


----------



## passsacaglia (Sep 26, 2016)

fgimian said:


> It's on sale at the moment! http://soundiron.com/collections/on-sale
> 
> Edit: oh JUST ended, sorry! :(


Oh no way! Have been a tough period here so must have missed it!! Damn, ahkay, thanks anyways mate!! Do you remember what price it was?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 26, 2016)

Mine was a VI Control Forum donation


----------



## higgs (Sep 26, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Do you remember what price it was?


They were:
$59 for Elements
$329 for full


----------



## brianbuchanan (Sep 26, 2016)

Not sure if this was posted already, on this or any other thread, but I'm looking to purchase Ozone 7 soon. Does anyone know if Izotope posts sales for the holidays or the end of year? I know they have a package right now for $600 with I think 5 items, including Ozone 7, but that's not where I'd want to go just yet. A little overwhelming I would think.

Thanks all!


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 26, 2016)

brianbuchanan said:


> Not sure if this was posted already, on this or any other thread, but I'm looking to purchase Ozone 7 soon. Does anyone know if Izotope posts sales for the holidays or the end of year? I know they have a package right now for $600 with I think 5 items, including Ozone 7, but that's not where I'd want to go just yet. A little overwhelming I would think.
> 
> Thanks all!


They do have sales and I think they had one for Ozone 7 that ended just a couple of weeks ago. There will be another sale eventually, and there's always Black Friday.


----------



## brianbuchanan (Sep 26, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> They do have sales and I think they had one for Ozone 7 that ended just a couple of weeks ago. There will be another sale eventually, and there's always Black Friday.


Right on, appreciate it. Like I said, they have a good bundle sale, but that's a bundle. Do you know about how much they drop the price to?


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 26, 2016)

From what I can tell, Ozone 7 was $50 off regular price in both April and in August. So $199 retail. And you could probably find it for less somewhere.


----------



## brianbuchanan (Sep 26, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> From what I can tell, Ozone 7 was $50 off regular price in both April and in August. So $199 retail. And you could probably find it for less somewhere.


Thanks, Galactic


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Then I'll be complete forever! No more GAS! I'll be done, it'll be over!



Hilarious. Thanks for that.


----------



## David Chappell (Sep 26, 2016)

Next things I'm looking at getting are Xfer's Serum and Metropolis Ark... and then I'll have to prepare myself for the many things that will undoubtedly take my fancy come black friday


----------



## Vovique (Sep 26, 2016)

Impact Soundworks Shakuhachi
Impact Soundworks Django Gypsy Guitar
Spitfire EDNA 
Spitfire Dave Fanshaw Earth Encounters
Project Sam Lumina


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2016)

What are people's thought on Symphobia (all of them)?


----------



## Vovique (Sep 26, 2016)

And... since not limited to software: Korg Triton and Roland JX-3P ($300 each)


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2016)

Dave Smith Pro 2 :D


----------



## higgs (Sep 26, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> What are people's thought on Symphobia (all of them)?


1 & 2 are fast results-getters & good sounding tools. The multis were/are inspiring and give good ideas for creating one's own uniquely designed multi's. I reach for them frequently when creativity escapes me. 

Symphobia 1, 2, and LASS were my first 'real' library purchases - bit of a slippery slope for me with those I guess.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 26, 2016)

I haven't treated myself in a bit but I feel the GAS welling up...

I am thinking Substance and the Soundiron Lo - just for kicks (as they say)
And a Fuzz pedal, Basic Audio maybe.
The other things that intrigue are the new Roland TR-09 and VP-03 but have to wait on some user reviews first.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2016)

higgs said:


> 1 & 2 are fast results-getters & good sounding tools. The multis were/are inspiring and give good ideas for creating one's own uniquely designed multi's. I reach for them frequently when creativity escapes me.
> 
> Symphobia 1, 2, and LASS were my first 'real' library purchases - bit of a slippery slope for me with those I guess.



So you would say they are still relevant and current compared to brand new libraries of today? Just being curious before spending money!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Sep 26, 2016)

I really want Omnisphere 2. Also, I need some woodwinds, so I'm interested in the *probable* repackaging of Spitfire's BML offerings, or maybe Berlin Woodwinds. When I get any of those things, I will need a new SSD, because my others are full. I could use some decent brass too, for which there are a wealth of killer new options.

Also, I need a new DAW computer. Oh, and a big beautiful monitor. And a better desk and chair.

And time. I need time to make music with the eleventy million dollars of new equipment and libraries that I want to buy.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2016)

If you email them and ask nice, maybe Mike will take care of you still ?

A little birdie told me Mercury Elements is coming up next. Make sure you get on there email list.



fgimian said:


> It's on sale at the moment! http://soundiron.com/collections/on-sale
> 
> Edit: oh JUST ended, sorry! :(


----------



## higgs (Sep 26, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> So you would say they are still relevant and current compared to brand new libraries of today? Just being curious before spending money!


I think they're very useful libraries that I do not regret purchasing. I still usually reach for other strings & orchestral libraries first, but this one's still hanging in there and can make quick work of things. I have a friend doing a good deal of TV work and he says that when deadlines are tight he goes straight to ProjectSAM's stuff, naming Symphobia 1 and 2 in particular.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 26, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Then I'll be complete forever! No more GAS! I'll be done, it'll be over!


so you think


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 26, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> And time. I need time to make music with the eleventy million dollars of new equipment and libraries that I want to buy.


wait, what?! You can purchase time? Why on (eDNA) earth has nobody told me this before now?

...can you get it at a discount through audio deluxe?


----------



## Vin (Sep 26, 2016)

Zebra 3


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2016)

Free for ZHZ owners 



Vin said:


> Zebra 3


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 26, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Free for ZHZ owners



Oh ya, can't wait for that one...


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 26, 2016)

Vin said:


> Zebra 3


I want Zebra 3.......


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 26, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> What are people's thought on Symphobia (all of them)?


Symphonia 1 covers most area in orchestra, section, sound design, little bit in fx percussion.
Symphonia 2 covers additional articulation mostly in strings, i don't use their legato instruments much. But sound design & fx percussion still very good.


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 26, 2016)

I've bought so many hardware synths this year I need to buy a second Midi interface (the Motu 5x5 most likely), another 16 channel line mixer, and MidiQuest. Not exactly fun stuff, but necessary. I also want new speakers, to upgrade Cubase and NI Ultimate, world peace and Kate Upton....


----------



## ohernie (Sep 26, 2016)

Probably whatever VI has another >60% off sale <g>. More seriously, since I'm a live guy, Cantabile VST host. I'm Windows based and Brainspawn has failed to update Forte's feature list to match, so it's time for a change.


----------



## higgs (Sep 27, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I also want new speakers, to upgrade Cubase and NI Ultimate, world peace and Kate Upton....


I've been chipping away at the exact same list for the last couple of years - I just have to collect Kate Upton to complete the list. Sadly, I have no intent to share, so you might consider revising the last entry on your list.

--edit--
Actually, I'll take one for the team and amend my list with Blake Lively in lieu of Kate Upton. Now we're both on track for greatness!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Sep 27, 2016)

1) Spitfire Chamber Strings
2) Berlin Brass
3) Food for the week
4) my medication
5) Pinot Noir


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 27, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> 1) Spitfire Chamber Strings
> 2) Berlin Brass
> 3) Food for the week
> 4) my medication
> 5) Pinot Noir


aren't 3, 4 and 5 the same thing? 

...or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 27, 2016)

3 + 4 = 5

Stop being so dramatic.


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 27, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I also want new speakers, to upgrade Cubase and NI Ultimate, world peace and Kate Upton....


Hey, I think you have a really good shot at Kate Upton. I think that she is over Justin Verlander. After all, that 28 million dollar a year salary isn't all it's cracked up to be. Also, winning the Cy Young and MVP in the same year is impressive, but he is not an artist. That's the angle! 

As far as world peace and cubase, I would just go with cubase. I heard Metta can have quite a temper. Plus, having him around might hurt your chances with Kate. Food for thought.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 27, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> 1) Spitfire Chamber Strings
> 2) Berlin Brass
> 3) Food for the week
> 4) my medication
> 5) * Pinot Noir*



What would you recommend?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 28, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> 1) Spitfire Chamber Strings
> 2) Berlin Brass
> 3) Food for the week
> 4) my medication
> 5) Pinot Noir



1) Spitfire Chamber Strings
2) Berlin Brass
3) Food for the week
4) my medication
5) Pinot Noir
6) Preparation H

_You have to sit for long periods in this job._


----------



## trumpoz (Sep 28, 2016)

A flugelhorn, then another trumpet.

Mine were stolen on Monday night 

On the music computer and VI front i am considering a jump to the dark side (to apple)


----------



## slobajudge (Sep 28, 2016)

Acoustic grand piano, Sonodore pair mics, RME ufx. I know its not samples, but thanks god its not new piano sample library.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Sep 28, 2016)

On order: Make Noise Shared System (hardware modular synth)
Considering: Reaktor 6 upgrade, ensemble based orchestral library, new MIDI keyboard (having some issues with PCR-800 on Win10)


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 28, 2016)

trumpoz said:


> A flugelhorn, then another trumpet.
> 
> Mine were stolen on Monday night


Oh man, that is so low. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Kralc (Sep 28, 2016)

Øyvind Moe said:


> On order: Make Noise Shared System (hardware modular synth)


You lucky son of a gun. Super jealous. Hope you put up some clips or something.

I just bought midi cables. So that's my exciting purchase.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Sep 28, 2016)

Kralc said:


> You lucky son of a gun. Super jealous. Hope you put up some clips or something


I'm hoping it will be a worthwhile investment. I need a tool for exploring ideas away from the computer and away from a piano-style interface. I suspect it will be ages before I can make anything even remotely interesting with it, so don't hold your breath for those clips.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 28, 2016)

trumpoz said:


> Mine were stolen on Monday night


Are you serious, man? What the crap?


----------



## bydavidrosen (Sep 28, 2016)

This is the first time in a long time that I am like seriously SET. I was going to buy Substance and when i got to the checkout it asked me if I wanted to complete my collection and spend $549 to get everything Output makes (I previously just had Rev) and I did it haha. And days before that I had bought a few new Omnisphere expansion packs, so yea... I'm DONE for a while haha.

That being said I'll probably get MegaMagic Guitars Part 2 next time PlugInGuru runs a sale and I'll eventually get Keyscape.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 28, 2016)

trumpoz said:


> On the music computer and VI front i am considering a jump to the dark side (to apple)


Logic is nice, I think. You will be using it? 

Migration over OS boundary is maybe stressful tho. Good luck!


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 28, 2016)

Just bought Reveal Sound Spire and next buy would be Acustica Audio Sand


----------



## Zookes (Sep 28, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> next buy would be Acustica Audio Sand


A demo or trial exists for this?

Have not found where to trial this thing on the parent website, but so many say already they want it! Very confusing to me.


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 28, 2016)

Zookes said:


> A demo or trial exists for this?
> 
> Have not found where to trial this thing on the parent website, but so many say already they want it! Very confusing to me.



Yes there is a trial and the trial page is @ https://www.acustica-audio.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=246


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 28, 2016)

IGS RubberBands and the Great River 500 32EQ. Then I'm finally done hybrid-izing my studio. After that, I'll move into a larger studio space where I can fit a couch...I always think really well on couches.


----------



## trumpoz (Sep 28, 2016)

Zookes said:


> Logic is nice, I think. You will be using it?
> 
> Migration over OS boundary is maybe stressful tho. Good luck!


Id still stay with Cubase but the temptation of a late model MacPro with 32gb and apply display for $3800 AUD is serioysly tempting. Still use PC slaves


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 28, 2016)

I would love to try AA Sand but they literally have the worst and most confusing site ever. I've changed my pw and now i'm locked out. It's like they are trying to fail.


----------



## BGvanRens (Sep 29, 2016)

BGvanRens said:


> Dumping my KRK's upgrading to Adam A77X, S3X-v or S2x.


Turns out my next purchase was going to be Impact Soundworks Shreddage! Something I wish I had done earlier, since my guitar skills aren't that great.


----------



## fgimian (Sep 29, 2016)

trumpoz said:


> Id still stay with Cubase but the temptation of a late model MacPro with 32gb and apply display for $3800 AUD is serioysly tempting. Still use PC slaves



I switched to Mac and stayed with Cubase in the end. I own Logic Pro X but honestly, the lack of multiple lanes when MIDI editing or the inferior audio editing brings me back to Cubase all the time.

Cubase runs flawlessly on Mac so you have no worries there 

The only con for me is the dongle (i'm on a MacBook Pro)...


----------



## mac (Sep 29, 2016)

fgimian said:


> the lack of multiple lanes when MIDI editing



I have to agree, that would be nice.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 29, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> Yes there is a trial and the trial page is @ https://www.acustica-audio.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=246


Thankyou, have started a trial there and ended unfortunately also.

Experiences of mine have been very very bad using the VST version of it. Very CPU intensive, unresponsive GUI, and not so impressive of sound also.

Did wish very much to enjoy it, but maybe this will not be so. 
Maybe you have found it better?


----------



## davidgary73 (Oct 3, 2016)

Zookes said:


> Thankyou, have started a trial there and ended unfortunately also.
> 
> Experiences of mine have been very very bad using the VST version of it. Very CPU intensive, unresponsive GUI, and not so impressive of sound also.
> 
> ...



I've just purchased Sand today..it is really an incredible tool and the SSL sound is amazing. Some said it's better than the hardware 

I used to have issues like you experienced but with some tweaks to the buffer size, i'm able to get it working nicely. I would say that i have retired my SSL Duende, Logic EQ and etc and currently mixing with Aqua/Nebula plugs, HoserXT plus Fab filter Pro Q2.

Most Acqua plugs are made for mixing and not so much tracking but they have the ZL (zero latency) but it does take a toll on the CPU.

With Nebula3 Server plug, i love the consoles and the best results i've gotten is exporting tracks with Neve 5088 and mix in SSL Console..best combo ever.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 3, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Hi
> 
> My To-Buy-List for this year, still haven't accomplished yet!
> 
> ...



Those two sound great, but for the former...everytime I go to buy the Zimmer, I go through all my percussion libraries (Stormdrums, Darwin, Damage, Evolve, Battery, Nerve, Spark, Polyplex, Evolution Taiko, and more). I get phenomenal sounds out of practically all of those libraries. So, though I'm a huge fan of HZ, I just can't rationalize getting that.

SA Chamber Strings sounds like another winner. But I do feel funny about having both that and Loegria. Yes, I know there are quite a few things SACS can do that Loegria most certainly doesn't...I just have a hard time paying out more money. Not to mention...I have East West, NI Session, etc. A lot of terrifically useful strings.

The only guaranteed is Komplete Ultimate 11, and partly because I already have Ultimate 10. For the relatively slim upgrade price, Reaktor 6 seems really interesting, plus Emotive Strings definitely interests me, and other goodies.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 3, 2016)

Waldorf Blofeld tabletop version.(currently i think white one becouse looks more different).


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 3, 2016)

Hopefully Spitfire Symphonic Winds!!


----------



## dariusofwest (Oct 3, 2016)

One or two of the VSL Mallet libs (vibes/marimba, gock maybe?)
Cinematic Studio Strings 
One of the VSL single woodwinds


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2016)

Been pretty much my experience as well. Add in bugs and unpersonable customer service. I'm not drinking the kool-aid.

For a cool alternative try the new free (until the 13th) Soundtoys Sie-q eq. It's sweet.



Zookes said:


> Thankyou, have started a trial there and ended unfortunately also.
> 
> Experiences of mine have been very very bad using the VST version of it. Very CPU intensive, unresponsive GUI, and not so impressive of sound also.
> 
> ...




Get some Magic Erasers to keep it clean. Black here 



JPQ said:


> Waldorf Blofeld tabletop version.(currently i think white one becouse looks more different).


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Oct 3, 2016)

Cinematic Studio Brass. Or whatever comes next in the Cinematic Studio Series. Hands down. CSS has been a game-changer for me. I admittedly find myself constantly refreshing the Commercial Announcements page every day in anticipation of their next release.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2016)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Cinematic Studio Brass. Or whatever comes next in the Cinematic Studio Series. Hands down. CSS has been a game-changer for me. I admittedly find myself constantly refreshing the Commercial Announcements page every day in anticipation of their next release.


It's good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 4, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> It's good to know I'm not alone.


Oh, I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for this one. I'm actually really glad Cinematic Studios haven't set a release date because they should take the time they need to get it just right. A solid brass library will bode well for their remaining line up.

I think I'm going to their site too often to see if it's ready, but when I can finally click on that "Brass" button it's gonna be a good day.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Oh, I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for this one. I'm actually really glad Cinematic Studios haven't set a release date because they should take the time they need to get it just right. A solid brass library will bode well for their remaining line up.
> 
> I think I'm going to their site too often to see if it's ready, but when I can finally click on that "Brass" button it's gonna be a good day.


Already said this elsewhere but, I'm super interested in the CS Solo Strings. There was a tiny grab in one of their demos that sounded beautiful with a capital F. 

Woodwinds and Brass are also intriguing me, just slightly less than the solo strings.


----------



## BigImpactSound (Oct 4, 2016)

Keyscape... Are there any bugs for the moment or is it already 'save' buying it?


----------



## Carbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Next up for me is the Blackmagic Multidock 2 (and some SSDs) to go with my new Vader helmet. Hate having to throw money at this instead of shiny new samples or vibey outboard gear, but it's long overdue. 

I'm gonna go all _Office Space _on this whirring pile of glyph 7200s next to me after all is said and done. (Or probably use them as backup drives).


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 4, 2016)

My next purchase _was _CSS with 30 minutes of download to go_.
_
My next next purchase is probably Keyscape.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 4, 2016)

Carbs said:


> Next up for me is the Blackmagic Multidock 2 (and some SSDs) to go with my new Vader helmet. Hate having to throw money at this instead of shiny new samples or vibey outboard gear, but it's long overdue.
> 
> I'm gonna go all _Office Space _on this whirring pile of glyph 7200s next to me after all is said and done. (Or probably use them as backup drives).



If you haven't yet, get the Samsung T-1 SSD. That thing is EXCELLENT! I have had many happy results with it. Warning though: try really hard not to bang it around, it's pretty delicate. But the speed difference is more than significant.


----------



## Carbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> If you haven't yet, get the Samsung T-1 SSD. That thing is EXCELLENT! I have had many happy results with it. *Warning though: try really hard not to bang it around, it's pretty delicate.* But the speed difference is more than significant.



As clutz prone as I tend to be, that could be a problem! Lol. Didn't find much info on those (discontinued?). I've had my heart set on just throwing 4 evo 850s into the multidock, knowing they will be safe in my rack and out of the way. I've had the TB card in my Apollo for a couple years, and will finally be able to use it, haha.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 4, 2016)

Carbs said:


> As clutz prone as I tend to be, that could be a problem! Lol. Didn't find much info on those (discontinued?). I've had my heart set on just throwing 4 evo 850s into the multidock, knowing they will be safe in my rack and out of the way. I've had the TB card in my Apollo for a couple years, and will finally be able to use it, haha.



The product must have _just_ been discontinued, because there are about two dozen new on Amazon.

All I know is, I can't recommend it enough, the Samsung T-1, 500 GB is fantastic.

I heard great things about the 850s.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2016)

The T1 has been replaced by the T3. Not a lot of difference between them. However, I don't think the T series would be suitable for multi-dock use. They're more for a stand alone external SSD with USB connection.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 4, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> The T1 has been replaced by the T3. Not a lot of difference between them. However, I don't think the T series would be suitable for multi-dock use. They're more for a stand alone external SSD with USB connection.



Yeah, I don't like the internal thing, I'm such a retarded slob I'd goof the installation up, guaranteed.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Yeah, I don't like the internal thing, I'm such a retarded slob I'd goof the installation up, guaranteed.


Lol

You can get docks or enclosures for SSDs that allow you to plug in an internal SATA III SSD and then connect to computer via USB (or other connection like thunderbolt) so that the whole thing sits externally (like the Black magic multi that was mentioned above). That usually works out cheaper than the likes of T1 or T3.

Having said that, I got a T3 because of the form factor. My desk real estate is at a premium right now. Perhaps I should spend on a new desk instead of shiny new sample libraries.

...nah, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Carbs (Oct 4, 2016)

The BMM2 is pretty idiot proof, from what I understand. Four bays (limited to 2.5 ssds, but that doesn't matter to me), two TB2 ports, silent, no software to deal with - just plug and play.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2016)

Carbs said:


> The BMM2 is pretty idiot proof, from what I understand. Four bays (limited to 2.5 ssds, but that doesn't matter to me), two TB2 ports, silent, no software to deal with - just plug and play.


I'd not heard about it til you mentioned it. Googled it and agree it looks great. Especially when you need/want SSDs and not HDDs.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 4, 2016)

same here, I have passed up intro deals on other solo strings so hoping the Cinematic solo strings are as great as CSS. There is a Cinematic Piano demo that has the solo cello in it but it's hard to hear.

Using two BMM's and putting them in any rig I setup. Love em. BM are quite thrilled to see another use for them outside of the video market.



SoNowWhat? said:


> Already said this elsewhere but, I'm super interested in the CS Solo Strings. There was a tiny grab in one of their demos that sounded beautiful with a capital F.
> 
> Woodwinds and Brass are also intriguing me, just slightly less than the solo strings.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> same here, I have passed up intro deals on other solo strings so hoping the Cinematic solo strings are as great as CSS. There is a Cinematic Piano demo that has the solo cello in it but it's hard to hear.


That's the one. It's very brief, but lovely.


----------



## kj.metissage (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm going for *Wavesfactory Mercury* and most probably an *UAD Custom Bundle 3* (currently on sale).

I'm thinking about getting : Chandler Limited Curve Bender and Sonnox Oxford Limiter V2, for sure. But I haven't decided on the last one yet.


----------



## Fleer (Oct 4, 2016)

Thinking of selling Ozone 7 Advanced and getting iZotope Neutron as I'm more into mixing than mastering.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jan 6, 2017)

So ... It's only a matter of days (OK maybe a month who knows) until the next installment in the Cinematic Studio Series is announced, right?

I'm holding on tight to my wallet and I'm not letting anything escape it from it until the next CSS product is announced.


----------



## kevinlee87 (Jan 6, 2017)

Cinematic studio brass, ww, perc.
Samplemodeling Double Bass.


----------



## sagebaggott (Jan 7, 2017)

Some sort of brass library (SSB, Berlin, ?)
I'm really thinking about CSS, all the raving here and listening to demos has gotten me excited about it. But after that, no more strings, at least for awhile...
Maybe the Bernard Herrmann lib if it's interesting and different enough, since I listen to and study the NBNW score almost every day.
Parts to build the backlog of DIY 500 rack preamps I have waiting to be finished.
A bunch of building materials to finish sound-proofing and improving my studio.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 7, 2017)

For me, SSS, SSW and Metropolis Ark 2. Also want SF Mallets, Harp and Perc but that's gonna take some serious work to get that kind of money together!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 7, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> For me, SSS, SSW and Metropolis Ark 2. Also want SF Mallets, Harp and Perc but that's gonna take some serious work to get that kind of money together!


It's funny you mentioned harp. I really need to get me a harp one of these days, but then I say, "Oh look, those brass samples look so shiny!"


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 7, 2017)

I expect my next purchase to be Spitfire Symphonic Brass, to complete my set, since I got SSS and SSW over the holidays. After that, perhaps either the HZ percussion libraries, or (more conservatively) something like Era II Vocal Codex. And another SSD to accommodate it all, of course.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 7, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> It's funny you mentioned harp. I really need to get me a harp one of these days, but then I say, "Oh look, those brass samples look so shiny!"



It's consumer hell isn't it. Poor us.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 7, 2017)

I normally purchase most of my tools around July which can be a good or bad thing. I miss out on the great introduction prices, but then I get to hear all of the wonderful and honest reviews by our members here on the forum. Here's some of the newer libraries that have caught my eye concerning my needs:

Berlin Brass: nice orchestral sounds and ensemble building for real world circumstances and orchestration, but worried about if the price is worth the product. Also because of their use of the darker trumpets such as rotary valves and C trumpets, the power isn't there like Bb trumpets. However rotary valves are the perfect trumpets for melodic passages, blending and balance, and replicating the natural trumpet sound of the Baroque and Classical Periods.

Ark 2: I personally feel that the brass was made for my needs, and I am also excited about Contrabass clarinets, but once again the price is a big factor for me especially since I am only interested in certain instruments. Also, I've heard that noise is somewhat of a factor, birds in the sustain pedal for example, and I am worried about the sound of the euphonium ensemble. It doesn't sound warm enough like my friends and colleagues. I am wondering if they did not use real euphonium players, but simply used the trombone players to double the euphoniums. That would be like asking trumpet players to record horn samples!

Albion V: this is one of those libraries that I don't really need, but I see this library being an inspiration within itself helping me develop pieces I've never even thought of.

Spitfire's Symphonic Brass: cheaper than Berlin Brass but no euphoniums which I need. Basically I would just be using this library for warmer sounds and blending it with CineBrass. Spitfire's Tenor Trombones plus CineBrass Solo Trombone in Pro is truly an inspiration sound.

Albion 2: basically I would be purchasing this library just for the euphoniums but then the sound is "tainted" with horns, because "people can't get enough of horn samples" for some odd reason.

Spitfire's Chamber or Symphonic Strings: I don't need strings right now, but "Hey, everyone's doing it."

Cinematic Studio Brass: if it's anything like the strings I will purchase it, but worried that it contains just the basic brass instruments: trumpets, horns, trombones, tuba.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 7, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> It's consumer hell isn't it. Poor us.


Yes with emphasis on the word "poor."


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm so close to making it... As someone who used to exclusively buy during Black Friday sales, I managed to hold myself back this November and even all throughout December as companies started offering evil "until the New Year" sales. Just need to make it until Cinematic Studio Brass comes out... I'm so close...


----------



## GtrString (Jan 8, 2017)

BigImpactSound said:


> Keyscape... Are there any bugs for the moment or is it already 'save' buying it?



+1 Keyscape for me as well.

After great upgrades in the seasonal sales, now the time is for those things that never goes on sale. Ssd and bigger monitor is on the list as well.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jan 8, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> I'm so close to making it... As someone who used to exclusively buy during Black Friday sales, I managed to hold myself back this November and even all throughout December as companies started offering evil "until the New Year" sales. Just need to make it until Cinematic Studio Brass comes out... I'm so close...


This is the most relatable post I've ever read on this forum!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 8, 2017)

Best buy for me in 2016 was CSS and then Keyscape. Keyscape is a particularly good keyboardists library and I virtually more or less don't use anything else now.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ramen noodles and toilet paper


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 8, 2017)

Niah2 said:


> Ramen noodles and toilet paper


Only the necessities of life.


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 8, 2017)

A house... and in the SF Bay Area that's no small task at around $1000/sqft (or $3000/sqm for our metric friends)


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 8, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> A house... and in the SF Bay Area that's no small task at around $1000/sqft (or $3000/sqm for our metric friends)


And how many square feet is your house going to be total?


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 8, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> A house... and in the SF Bay Area that's no small task at around $1000/sqft (or $3000/sqm for our metric friends)
> 
> 
> Rodney Money said:
> ...


Good question... the running joke up here is that when you see a sign that says "Garage Sale" it means the garage is actually for sale...


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 8, 2017)

CSB, if and when it happens.


----------



## Quodlibet (Jan 8, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> CSB, if and when it happens.



Yes, hopefully this or next month!


----------



## playz123 (Jan 8, 2017)

While I have no idea WHAT I will buy next, I do know that I WILL buy next.  The 'good' libraries just keep coming out, so I am trying to focus more on the 'great' ones though.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 8, 2017)

Just purchased Wotan+Árva which will probably be me done for a little while given that there aren't any glaring gaps in my libs now and I've had a very active 6 months of purchasing various libraries.

Interested in Chris Hein solo strings but also in Cinematic Studio Solo Strings. Could be a battle to the death there.

And a good Orchestral percussion lib would be nice. Again CSPerc could be good, and will see what it offers vs say Berlin Perc.


----------



## URL (Jan 8, 2017)

Anyone that use world suite?

http://www.uvi.net/en/music-genres/world-suite.html


----------



## rvb (Jan 8, 2017)

URL said:


> Anyone that use world suite?
> 
> http://www.uvi.net/en/music-genres/world-suite.html



Never seen this before, would like to see more in-depth walk-throughs of this. Hm, another potential purchase, thanks for that  

I'm also anxiously waiting for the CSB and I'm considering the NI Komplete Kontrol s88! My current midi keyboard is letting me down too often.


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Jan 8, 2017)

A new computer this year.. hopefully. My core 2 duo mbkpro is very limiting.. only 8gb ram.. 
Once I get a new computer I can start using heavy plugins and samples etc..


----------



## Ben H (Jan 8, 2017)

URL said:


> Anyone that use world suite?
> 
> http://www.uvi.net/en/music-genres/world-suite.html





rvb said:


> Never seen this before, would like to see more in-depth walk-throughs of this. Hm, another potential purchase, thanks for that .



Looks pretty much like a re-branded MOTU Ethno 2.
It certainly has all the same old Jordan Rudess videos from Ethno 2.


----------



## Blackster (Jan 9, 2017)

for sure CSB and CSW ... and later this year, a new main machine. My current setup has become a bit rusty over the last few years!  but it still does its job quite well!


----------



## mverta (Jan 9, 2017)

The Big Switch from my old Mac running 10.6.8 and Pro Tools 8 to a PC-based Pro Tools system running Windows 7.


----------



## Vastman (Jan 9, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Good question... the running joke up here is that when you see a sign that says "Garage Sale" it means the garage is actually for sale...


I've an urban farm with over 20 fruit trees, 4bdrm/2 bath/garage /2 story cottage in the back (which I used as my Studio space) overlooking a Canyon with running creek (and chickens/bees) in the Bay area I'm selling... PM me!

My next purchase looks to be a stand up desk in my new space limited room I'll b setting up in Idaho...


----------



## Vik (Jan 9, 2017)

Olafur Arnalds Evolutions, CineStrings Solo, and possibly Spitfire Chamber Strings.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jan 9, 2017)

I just ordered an oboe. Not an oboe library but a real one, a Loree.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jan 9, 2017)

...A girlfr...."Oh, hey babe!" haha jk. 
Speaking of "hardware" hehe, just bought a decent machine (iMac 27" 5k 4.0) for all this stuff and I think I'll upgrade my audio interface and some 32GB Crucial RAM.
AI: Leaning towards the Focusrite Clarett 2pre but if one can have happy results with an UR22 or an Audient ID14, that'll be nice. Although for voice recs etc and superb latency but....I think I'll be super happy with the ID14 
But in terms of sample libraries, really looking forward to CSBrass hope it has some really low brass like trailer brass etc, that'd totally do it for me.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 9, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> A house... and in the SF Bay Area that's no small task at around $1000/sqft (or $3000/sqm for our metric friends)



Wow, our metric friends get a really good deal. Time to switch systems. 

(1 sq meter = 10.76 sq ft)


----------



## Ben H (Jan 9, 2017)

I need to find a job first. Was just made redundant 2 weeks before Christmas. :/


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 9, 2017)

Ben H said:


> I need to find a job first. Was just made redundant 2 weeks before Christmas. :/


Good luck Ben. That's not good news (can shake things up a bit) but can give you an opportunity to re-evaluate everything.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 9, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Good luck Ben. That's not good news (can shake things up a bit) but can give you an opportunity to re-evaluate everything.



Thank you. That's very true, I'm definitely not feeling any gear-lust at the moment.


----------



## URL (Jan 9, 2017)

A "super" choir and solo strings lib- and then no more lib, I'm done


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm done with libraries... My next purchase will be a professional pizza oven.

Marco


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 9, 2017)

Super Audio Cart! My dream is coming true! I'll be a game composer/artist.


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Jan 9, 2017)

+1 :(


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 9, 2017)

A new workstation most likely


----------



## Musicam (Jan 9, 2017)

My dream now is pizza!


----------



## W Ackerman (Jan 9, 2017)

marcotronic said:


> I'm done with libraries... My next purchase will be a professional pizza oven.



My two greatest pleasures: making music while pizza dough is rising!


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 9, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> A house... and in the SF Bay Area that's no small task at around $1000/sqft (or $3000/sqm for our metric friends)
> 
> 
> WindcryMusic said:
> ...


Hah... that's a trivial rounding error in NorCal... what's a few $1000 one way or the other on a 1500sqft house for $1.5M...


----------



## Quasar (Jan 9, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I've an urban farm with over 20 fruit trees, 4bdrm/2 bath/garage /2 story cottage in the back (which I used as my Studio space) overlooking a Canyon with running creek (and chickens/bees) in the Bay area I'm selling... PM me!
> 
> My next purchase looks to be a stand up desk in my new space limited room I'll b setting up in Idaho...



An urban farm with fruit trees sounds great! I'll trade you my IKM SampleTank 3 for it, which includes the original Miroslav library that you can import and run in 64b. PM me if interested.

I'm all done buying, as its a new year, and the focus is now on composing and learning. But my last purchases have been CH Winds and Orch Brass Compact, and I also couldn't resist Daniel James' Project Bravo, which has an extremely unique & cool feature set... No more purchases this season unless it's one of those VSTBuzz-like deals that is truly too good to pass up.

I have way more than I need, except for time, energy, self-discipline and talent.


----------



## Vastman (Jan 9, 2017)

Agree with you Tug! On all a counts but the ik offer... . 

If I look into the future, the "farm" is going to buy "me" the gift of time... To learn and compose again... Something I've wanted to do for a looooong time... I have so many wonderful tools already... Beyond my wildest dreams of just a decade ago... 

Good sentiment!


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 9, 2017)

Mine was the retooled Arturia library "Collection V". I had it before, so I just got the "upgrade" this aft while they have their sale on. The synths are infinitely more usable now. Their redoing of the UI is very good, sound is way better and for us older people you can read the type on the interfaces now. Serious bang for the buck. Only a few hours left in the sale. Not in any way affiliated with Arturia.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 9, 2017)

I just ordered a couple of mics so it looks like there won't be new samples for me for a while but SF strings upgrade, chamber strings, and the Whitacre choir will be my next sample purchases.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 9, 2017)

2017:
Cinematic Solo Strings, Spitfire or Strezov choir, Geosonics II

2 Warm Audio Pultec clones

Cackland's 8 fader midi CC controller

Used vinyl, good fishin, Vacation to Cuba


----------

